# jungle val problems



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

My jungle val is turning brownish red and breaking off what am I doing wrong or what am I missing everything else looks good the jungal and cork screw val are both browning the cork screw have been in there about a month but the jungal has been in there for about 5-6 months


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Vals are prone to melting with changes in the water. This is most commonly seen when people start/stop dosing Excel. Have you changed anything? Has your water change routine been altered at all?

They like to drink up your carbonate hardness, what's your kH? Has your pH dropped significantly (a sign that the kH is gone/going down).


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

I never used ferts I have mts and I haven't checked levels will need to get a test kit


----------

